# Zippy Pickled Eggs



## luckytrim (Nov 28, 2010)

Zippy Pickled Eggs

36 hard boiled eggs, peeled
  3 (15 oz.) cans small whole beets, drained
3 Tbsp kosher salt
4 1/2 Cups cider vinegar
Juice from the beets
4 1/2 tsp. sugar
2 Tbsp peppercorns, crushed
4  Red Habanero peppers ( stems removed and halved, length-wise)
1 can    chipotle Jalapeno peppers with liquid
12 cloves garlic, crushed
1 Tbsp crushed allspice
1 1/2 tsp. ground turmeric
3/4 tsp. celery seeds
1 lg. red onion, thinly sliced

Combine the ingredients except eggs in a non-reactive saucepan and bring to a boil.
Reduce heat, cover and simmer for about 10 minutes.
Remove from the heat and let cool for about 10-15 minutes.
Layer the eggs with the mixture into a CLEAN 1 gallon glass jar, put the lid
on and place in the refrigerator.
It will take about a week for the eggs to absorb the flavorings.
(Those pictured were made with sliced beets; they were already on hand; eggs were sitting for four days only; couldn't wait !)
They will keep, if refrigerated, for several weeks.
Makes: 1 gallon, depending on the size of the eggs.

Variation:
Use less eggs and add hot link sausages or Vienna sausages.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 28, 2010)

Those look great! I'd make fewer since it's just 2 of us here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

I have a half - gallon jar those would look perfect in!  Thanks, LT!  Copied, pasted and forwarded to the resident pickled egg attempter.


----------



## GrillingFool (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm lazy... I just boil up some eggs, peel them and toss them into
my kosher dill pickle juice when the pickles are gone. Let em sit 3 days
and YUM!

But THOSE.... well those look really really good too!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2010)

How big is a tin of chipotle jalapeno peppers in your neck of the woods?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2010)

taxlady said:


> How big is a tin of chipotle jalapeno peppers in your neck of the woods?


 
Mine are 4 ounces and in Adobo sauce.


----------



## JMediger (Nov 28, 2010)

Yum!  I might leave out the red Habaneros to reduce the heat a little.  I like the pickle flavor more than the spice.
Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I'm lazy... I just boil up some eggs, peel them and toss them into
> my kosher dill pickle juice when the pickles are gone. Let em sit 3 days
> and YUM!
> 
> But THOSE.... well those look really really good too!



Great idea! I knew that pickle juice was good for something.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 28, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I'm lazy... I just boil up some eggs, peel them and toss them into
> my kosher dill pickle juice when the pickles are gone. Let em sit 3 days
> and YUM!
> 
> But THOSE.... well those look really really good too!



I like to do that too with the dill pickle juice, GF.  I've even been known to add eggs to canned pickled beet juice, when the beets are gone.  I always have a can of pickled beets around, as I love cutting them up in a green salad when you can't buy a decent tomato. Hey, at least they're red.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 28, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> I like to do that too with the dill pickle juice, GF.  I've even been known to add eggs to canned pickled beet juice, when the beets are gone.  I always have a can of pickled beets around, as I love cutting them up in a green salad when you can't buy a decent tomato. Hey, at least they're red.



My DH doesn't like raw tomato, so I almost never put tomato in a salad 

He does like pickled beets, so I think I'll try adding pickled beets to the salad. I already often add red onion and shredded red cabbage.


----------



## Carlos75 (Nov 28, 2010)

They look great! Never seen anything like that done to eggs before, will definitely be trying those.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Nov 29, 2010)

GrillingFool said:


> I'm lazy... I just boil up some eggs, peel them and toss them into
> my kosher dill pickle juice when the pickles are gone. Let em sit 3 days
> and YUM!
> 
> But THOSE.... well those look really really good too!


Why did I not think of that, its a stroke of genius.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 29, 2010)

Just a note on pickling eggs dill pickle juice...it only works once.  All the flavors go into the eggs, and there's nothing much left for a second batch.  I bet everyone but *me* could figure that out before they tried it.


----------



## taxlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Kayelle said:


> Just a note on pickling eggs dill pickle juice...it only works once.  All the flavors go into the eggs, and there's nothing much left for a second batch.  I bet everyone but *me* could figure that out before they tried it.



Thanks for the heads up. I didn't figure that out.


----------



## Zhizara (Nov 29, 2010)

Me neither.


----------



## retiredguy (Dec 1, 2010)

They look great for the holidays  luckytrim. I'll try that recipe thanks. Yup, we do the pickle juice thing too and I learned the hard way.


----------

